# كتاب اسرار الصناعات



## mahmoudAziz2010 (3 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هذه اول مشاركة لى فى المنتدى فأحببت ان أقدم لكم كتاب اسرار الصناعات fortunes_in_formulas

وهو يحتوى على 10000 تركيبة بالاضافة الى الاسماء التجارية للمركبات الكيميائية 
وأتمنى ان يعجبكم

رابط التحميل 

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=8UPRNXQK

رابط تحميل المشغل

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=S0FVXBIT


http://www.megaupload.com/?d=8UPRNXQK


----------



## ابو بلقيس (3 سبتمبر 2011)

الف شكر.


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (4 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## صالح سعيدان (5 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور اخي الكريم ويعطيك الف عافيه


----------



## mshegypt (13 سبتمبر 2011)

الف شكر اخى العزيز


----------



## عاطف ابو الخير (19 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير


----------



## فهد المرزوقي (20 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 

يعطيك العافيـه

بس ممكن ترفعه على مركز تحميل اخر لان الموقع محجوب بسعوديه


----------



## احمد فتحى حماده (21 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير على الكتاب


----------



## اباالحسن (9 يناير 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووور كتير اخى جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## اباالحسن (9 يناير 2012)

يا اخوة يا كرام ما هو نوع هذا الملف هل هو مضغوط ولا ملف اكروبات ولا شوووووووووووووو ضرورى رجاء


----------



## nassim.hipnas (10 يناير 2012)

لم استطع فتح الملف


----------



## رحال 222 (11 يناير 2012)

هذا الكتاب لة مشغل لايعمل الا عن طريقة


----------



## RACHID.ELECTRICIE (19 يناير 2012)

*مشكور اخي العزيز*​


----------



## سلمى تاتو (20 يناير 2012)

الصفحة مغلقة ومش بتحمل


----------



## د.عماد (26 يناير 2012)

نرجو اعادة الرفع على موقع اخر حيث ان اموقع المزكور لايعمل


----------



## mustafa2_m (5 فبراير 2012)

اسعد الله اخي الكريم ما بان عندي اي شيئ ممكن تضع رابط اقدر افتحه وشكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## كيميائيه1 (16 فبراير 2012)

صوره فقط .. تظهر لو سمحت هذا الموضوع مهم ممكن ترسل الرابط مضبوط ؟


----------



## murshed saeed (19 فبراير 2012)

الرابط لا يعمل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## sadiqui007 (21 فبراير 2012)

*السلام عليكم
الرابط لا يعمل*


----------



## م.علي السريحين (21 فبراير 2012)

الف شكر 

لكن الرابط ما فتح كأنه محجوب بالاردن كمان فيا ريت اخوي لو ترفعه على رابط اخر 

وشكرا مره اخرى


----------



## sadiqui007 (22 فبراير 2012)

*السلام عليكم
اخوتي الكرام لقد بحثت و وجدت هذا الرابط http://www.filefactory.com/file/7fd5..._formulas_djvuhttp://www.filefactory.com/file/7fd5..._formulas_djvu
ارجو ان اكون قد وفقت وحظ طيب*


----------



## عمرو ذياب (23 فبراير 2012)

اريد موضوع عن كيفية صناعة الفخار مستعجل وضروري ومشكورين


----------



## حبيشى بنى سويف (28 فبراير 2012)

الف شكر


----------



## msalem63 (26 أبريل 2012)

شكرا علي الكتاب


----------



## msalem63 (26 أبريل 2012)

*libya*

thanks


----------



## deler22 (4 مايو 2012)

اخى الكريم الرابط غير شغال 
ممكن تغير الرابط و ترفعه على رابط أخر​


----------



## abuwadiee (4 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير


----------



## HAZEMIA (5 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا
لكن الرابط لايعمل


----------



## يوسف مخارزة (5 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا أخي لكن هذا الرابط عندي كانه يأخذني لموقع محجوب أو هناك خلل ما


----------



## محمدعمار (22 ديسمبر 2012)

شكراااا


----------



## bilya (25 ديسمبر 2012)

ممكن تنزل الكتاب من تاني لان عليه حراسه مشدده ومش راضي ينزل


----------



## jamilaj1 (25 ديسمبر 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/464873933551554/


----------



## bilya (26 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكور اخى لكني كنت اتمنى الكتاب كله كامل

بس شكرا جداااااااااااااااااااا افادتني كتير بالموقع

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## manzour (17 يناير 2013)

موقع ميجا ابلود تم غلقة الرجاء رفع الكتاب على موقع اخر وشكرا


----------



## نسيم2 (23 يناير 2013)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك
اخي ضروري ترفع الملف على اي سيرفر اخر


----------



## نسيم2 (25 يناير 2013)

اباالحسن قال:


> يا اخوة يا كرام ما هو نوع هذا الملف هل هو مضغوط ولا ملف اكروبات ولا شوووووووووووووو ضرورى رجاء



ممكن حد يبعثلي الكتاب ايميل ,والف مشكور


----------



## أمل عادل (25 يناير 2013)

ياحضرات الرابط مو بيفتح 
بدش على الرابط يسوى لي صورة 

مدرى ليش مايفتح ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## السى اتش (25 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيكم​


----------



## babylinkall (30 يناير 2013)

مشكور


----------



## zizoamr36 (29 يونيو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخي الكريم لكن الرابط مابيفتحش نهائيا ارجو الرفع و يا ريت لو طرق تصنيع الشحوم المعدنية


----------



## ميدو225 (5 يوليو 2013)

الرابط ما فتح يا اخى


----------



## كميائى مبتدئ (11 يوليو 2013)

اخى الرابط لايعمل وشكرا


----------



## AZERE (28 يوليو 2013)

شكرا اخي ممكن علي رابط 4شار


----------



## safaa_alshazly (6 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## engineer (10 أغسطس 2013)

مغلق لتلف الروابط


----------

